# drywall



## debirey

Por Favor...
I am translating a homeowner's manual in Spanish that refers to drywall, i.e. the material used to cover wall- not the wall itself.

I have seen different tranlations of "drywall":

1. Muro en seco
2. Tablero de yeso
3. Tabla seca

I need to know which one, or something different, is most appropriate to use with the general public not with contractors.  What is more commonly used.


----------



## ILT

In México it would be called tablero de yeso.  

Mira aquí, quizás te sirva.

Greetings


----------



## debirey

I have noticed someplaces calling it "tablaroca" bu I wasn't sure which one to use.


----------



## exe

debirey said:
			
		

> I have noticed someplaces calling it "tablaroca" bu I wasn't sure which one to use.



tambien conocida comercialmente como "rocalit"


saludos


----------



## ILT

Lo que pasa es que sheetrock y tablaroca son marcas registradas, el producto en sí se llama drywall o tablero de yeso.


----------



## debirey

Es lo que piense de las palabras "tablaroca/sheet rock", me han dicho "hojas de yeso."
Que les parece?


----------



## exe

debirey said:
			
		

> Es lo que piense de las palabras "tablaroca/sheet rock", me han dicho "hojas de yeso."
> Que les parece?



sugiero "paneles" o "tableros" de yeso



saludos


----------



## oscarlami

I would say that "carton yeso" is the best term for drywall or drylining.


----------



## dimarzomayra

I 'm agree whit oscar, "Carto Yeso" although at Venezuelan we tell it "Laminas de Yeso" is more appropiate


----------



## Dino

Are you referring to sheetrock?
The material you screw or nail to studs to create a wall?
Or are you referring to material you use to cover the sheetrock like sheetrock mud?


----------



## clipper

I agree with the posts saying carton-yeso as that's my experience in Spain, that's 3 of us now from Spain saying the same, the other suggestions all have an influence from accross the pond... so I guess when you ask "what is most common" that's really going to be due to where the house is !


----------



## oscarlami

Hi Dino,

When we use the material to screw to studs to create a wall; "carton yeso". In British english "plasterboard"

When referring to the powder: "Gypsum" (yeso in spanish).
When referring to the paste made with the powder and water: "Plaster" (pasta de yeso)

Regards,


----------



## txukytruky

Hi, maybe it's a bit later for the discussion, but my father-in-law is painter and he uses "Plaste", without R, to fill cracks in walls.
And in Spain it is used "Tablero de yeso", but mainly for the ceilings. It's not usual to have a wall of gypsum before the real wall, if the wall it's not the ceiling. I suppose that it's the use for drywall, in english.


----------



## Julio1851

Way late for the discussion but perhaps someone may find it useful.
Drywall is also commonly caled sheetrock. Basically it is used to build walls. So I guess "panales de yeso" would be allright. However how about "paneles para paredes de yeso" since the material is used basically to build walls. Is a long translation but you know... Spanish is a rich language.

Just my humble opinion.


----------



## dminus

Es un nombre comercial, pero en España se dice "Pladur". Igual que se utiliza "Fixo" para la cinta adhesiva, o en inglés "Xerox" para fotocopiar.

Un saludo,

d-.


----------



## Julio1851

Muchas gracias! y Feliz Navidad!
Julio


----------



## kylecresson

Wow! Just wow! We had some guys debating this in the San Antonio office and I thought it would be easy to find.  Nope!

But this was helpful.  We landed on "tablero de yeso" but of course, this is a bunch of gringos trying to make it work.  Ended up being a rather moot point as the home failed about 45 other major points.


----------



## lauranazario

kylecresson said:


> Wow! Just wow! We had some guys debating this in the San Antonio office and I thought it would be easy to find.  Nope!
> 
> But this was helpful.  We landed on "tablero de yeso" but of course, this is a bunch of gringos trying to make it work.


Hi and welcome to the forum.

Our dictionary provides additional terms that could be useful: drywall - English-Spanish Dictionary - WordReference.com

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Ciprianus

En Argentina el fabricante (Durlock) las llama _placas de yeso_. 
Cartón yeso - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Vell Bruixot

In Chile for drywall/sheetrock we often hear "volcanita" or "planchas volcanita" (from the manufacturer: Volcan, S.A.) or more generically "planchas de yeso cartón"  or "placas de yeso cartón."

sodimac.cl/sodimac-cl/product/738751/

Placas Yeso-Cartón | Catálogo Arquitectura    "La Placa de yeso-cartón Knauf RF resistente al fuego tiene un alma de yeso y fibra de vidrio de 3 a 30mm (0,2% de su peso) cuyas caras se encuentran revestidas con lámina de cartón de alta resistencia."


----------

